

Determine why mozilla/mozilla-central has been removed from service by GitHub - ducklord
https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=943132

======
daleharvey
This is a mirror that was being personally maintained, its been replaced by
[https://github.com/mozilla/gecko-dev](https://github.com/mozilla/gecko-dev),
the maintainer sent an email saying the mirror was shutting down and people
should move to the maintained version, this caused a bunch of traffic which
caused github problems and they shut it down until they could fix it / bring
it back up.

Dunno if its really news?

------
gkoberger
Seems like did a merge that somehow broke GitHub, and it's back to normal now.

(Don't forget, mozilla-central has more commits than GitHub can even count
(they call it "10k+"), hundreds of forks, a few dozen commits a day, etc.. so
it's atypical)

~~~
seanmccann
That's pretty standard for a private repo.

~~~
saidajigumi
Only if you add a few zeroes. From the bug thread:

    
    
        This sounds like someone pushed the old shas into the new
        shas in some repo, which would be a ~1.5million commit push.

------
JimmaDaRustla
Misleading title a little - the repos were disabled due to file system issues.

~~~
3JPLW
(Assuming the title hasn't been changed…) Removed from service isn't the same
as disabled? To my mind they're synonymous. But I suppose the former may sound
a little more inflammatory.

Interestingly, the initial email reported the cause to be a ToS violation.

~~~
talmand
Well, my train of thought is that disabled means it won't work for whatever
period of time while removed means it won't work ever again because it's gone.

